# TV TUNER SHARE on LAN



## Sourabh (Oct 26, 2004)

Is there any wany to share what u view on ur tv-tuner card on LAN?
i have 2 tv-tuner cards PINNACLE PCTV STEREO and a PIXELVIEW PLAY TV PRO


----------



## [deXter] (Oct 26, 2004)

Check out this article, step by step instructions:

*www.pcquest.com/content/search/showarticle.asp?artid=53852


*img62.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 26, 2004)

*lemme check*

ill check it with unreal media server or mebbe even videolan


----------

